# Anyone Hunt Kelly’s island?



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

I have a couple friends that want to get into hunting. I have a couple properties I can hunt but can’t take them with. I was looking into the idea of taking them up and trying to hunt in the morning and shore fish walleye in the evening. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

I have yet to do it but thought about bringing an airgun for squirrels during our camping trips to Kelley's. I'd be a little hesitant to use a powder burner.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bvil said:


> I have yet to do it but thought about bringing an airgun for squirrels during our camping trips to Kelley's. I'd be a little hesitant to use a powder burner.


Yeah, they would be compound or crossbow.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Didn't even notice that it was posted in "Bowhunting".
If deer hunting, I would just be concerned about a wounded animal leaving the public hunting area.


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

Been doing that every year for 25 years. Hunting during the day and fishing at night from the docks. Sometimes I take the boat to troll at night. Lots of public hunting areas. Need to be careful not to trespass on private property. Have had had good success. Don't get much sleep, though.....


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

wglasgow said:


> Been doing that every year for 25 years. Hunting during the day and fishing at night from the docks. Sometimes I take the boat to troll at night. Lots of public hunting areas. Need to be careful not to trespass on private property. Have had had good success. Don't get much sleep, though.....


glasgow....do you stay at the state park....hunt there..? I always see deer there back west of the grooves....


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

aquaholic2 said:


> glasgow....do you stay at the state park....hunt there..? I always see deer there back west of the grooves....


Please PM me.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

We've been doing a late Oct. weekend on Kelleys for years now. All fishing. I've always wanted to bring my bow to give it a try. More bow hunting goes on there than I ever thought. I always see guys, trucks and gear parked along the airstrip road and also west of the campgrounds. Seen some nice deer too. I remember one Saturday night a few years back we were driving back to our house after watching the Buckeyes at the Pump. Made that right hand turn at the far north end of Seaway Marina. Two big bucks just laying down and chillin' in that small strip of field. A 10 and an 8. Never forget that.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

wglasgow said:


> Please PM me.


not sure how to pm.... text..? 567-four29-8131


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

aquaholic2 said:


> not sure how to pm....


Just click on his name, then click on start a conversation.


----------

